# New here...where to find the newer releases of CM7?



## scott62185 (Jan 6, 2012)

Hey everyone, I've been hanging out in the Galaxy Nexus forum (CDMA), meanwhile neglecting my rooted and roomed Nook Color. I have CM7 on it but from last year. It's kinda choppy (but everything works, pretty much). Can someone tell me where to go to d/l the newer versions of CM7?

Kind of a noob here, so be gentle!

Thanks!


----------



## libertus77 (Feb 5, 2012)

Just go to cyanogenmod's site for official releases. 7.1 is last stable. No changes since. Dev is cm9 focused now.

I have the 7.2 Many on my fiance's and it works well. Just search. Google is your friend! 

Sent from my NookColor flavored Ice Cream Sandwich using Tapatalk


----------



## eyeballer (Aug 1, 2011)

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1344873 for new cm7 builds

Most of the action is on cm9 now.. ssee http://rootzwiki.com/topic/18468-rom-unofficial-cm9-nightly-builds-for-nook-color-with-and-without-opengl or http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1526115

In general, there's much more activity for the nook color on xda.


----------



## ibm650 (Jul 19, 2012)

I am running Cm7.2 encore and it works very well.


----------

